

Writing Custom Indexers for CouchDB - jdminhbg
http://damienkatz.net/2010/04/create_a_custom_couchdb_indexe.html

======
mark_l_watson
I barely know Erlang, but that tutorial was still interesting: gives a glimpse
off how CouchDB works. I have always just used CouchDB as a black-box.

